# How do YOU deal with drunk/late night passengers?



## Joseph Solomon (Jul 7, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I’ve seen some commentary about it on here before but I wanted to make an official post about it to see what everyone has been doing regarding drunk passengers. Do you cancel the ride upon seeing their staggering demeanor? I was pretty afraid of wasting a few hundred bucks cleaning the car (I won't do it myself)

I’ve read other drivers recommend keeping a barf-bag handy to give to soon-to-be-sick riders as opposed to just cancelling the rides. I’ve heeded that advice and chose to pick up the Carebag Vomit Bag with Super Absorbent Pad from Amazon (ships & sold by Amazon with prime). They came with a super absorbent pad that converts vomit into a gel and traps the odors inside the bag as soon as you seal it.. I tested it with water and it seemed to work as described.

I’m interested hearing what everyone else has been doing!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

If they're having a hard time walking, I would consider driving past them. 

But most drunks are fine. In fact, most drunks are fun. 
Have that bag handy and don't be shy about offering it.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I have been paid a cleaning fee 2 times in the past 10 days. These cleaning fees really start adding up. This would not be possible with a barf bag. You just have to try to prepare your car so it is more prepared for the big event.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I drive drunk kids ALL THE TIME. You take the risk whether or not you have barf bags.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

the decent money is in driving the drunks home from the bar. The rest of this is crap.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

After observing them approach the car and how they respond to my overly enthusiastic welcome statement, I ask if they are OK and have a frank conversation with them about how expensive it gets should they fail to ask me to pull over... during which I pay ZERO attention to the answers they slur and assess my chances based upon their body language and physical condition. Never a puker in thousands of rides.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I haven't had anyone vomit in my drunk pax adventures. Yesterday I got pinged to a location with some guy behind a line of cars that I couldn't see he was talking... than I see some guy pop up and try to help him figure out if I was his Uber driver. He left than the drunk guy came over and I asked him where he was going just to see how he was acting and he started getting loud at one point and at that time I just said I wasn't his driver... and he was to drunk to know if I was or not and left. If someone is aggressive/drunk they are not getting a ride.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> the decent money is in driving the drunks home from the bar. The rest of this is crap.


I used to try the Friday/Saturday night bar scene and found, for me at least, it was highly over-rated. The surge window just isn't that long. At best I'd get two surge rides. And they're generally short at that. If I were to drive just the bar scene my work week would be very short and not very profitable.


----------



## Uberdriver818 (Dec 26, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I used to try the Friday/Saturday night bar scene and found, for me at least, it was highly over-rated. The surge window just isn't that long. At best I'd get two surge rides. And they're generally short at that. If I were to drive just the bar scene my work week would be very short and not very profitable.


What do you find the most profitable times to ride?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberdriver818 said:


> What do you find the most profitable times to ride?


To RIDE?
Sunday morning, 9am


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberdriver818 said:


> What do you find the most profitable times to ride?


The busiest times are between 4pm and 11pm most days. Weekends of course are busy later. I don't like to drive rush hour. So I'll usually go out for a few hours in the afternoon. Come home. Have dinner. Relax. Then head back out around 7pm or so.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Ah yes... there is nothing quite like pulling up to one of the local college bars and seeing four college girls standing around one girl who is curled up in the fetal position on the ground.

The most sober one of the group - usually the one who ordered the ride - comes over to the car and says, "Lindsey will be fine, she's already gotten sick. She just had a little too much to drink."

Well, no sh*t! Lindsey has just found out that you can't eat a chicken Caesar salad and a piece of toast for dinner, then go to Hawaiian Luau night and drink eight Mai-Tai's without it kicking your ass!

So I help them get Lindsey in the car, give the sober one a bathroom trash can I have that has two plastic grocery bags in it (because I'd rather give the ol' heave-ho to a $2 trash can than clean puke off the leather upholstery), and tell her that if Lindsey pukes to be sure she pukes in the trash can, otherwise it's a $500 cleaning fee.

When they question the $500 cleaning fee, I tell them that it went up with the last rate increase from Uber, and if they don't want to pay it, give me their address and phone number and I'll be happy to show up at sunrise with cleaning supplies, coffee, and an Egg McMuffin (because if you're going to clean puke, there's nothing like coffee and an Egg McMuffin!).

This gives the sober one all the motivation she needs to insure that Lindsey doesn't puke in the car!

When we get to the destination, I help them get Lindsey out of the car, make sure they can all walk, and wait until I see them open the door and go inside before I end the trip and drive off.

No puking students so far (knock on wood), and I've received several gracious reviews and mediocre tips for helping the drunken girls get home safely.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

Depends on the people. I watch them walk up to the car very carefully. If they're drunk, but coherent, I give them the ride no problem. If they start making noises I don't like or I feel like there's risk I have bags handy. If they can't stand up or walk or talk or otherwise seem waaaaayyyyy too intoxicated like they might get sick any second or if they say they already have then I'll cancel. I'm a little more tolerant when its a group and there's other people to take care of the drunkest one, but if its solo its a no-go (not to mention the liability and responsibility for if something happens to them in my car, like they pass out or have a medical issue besides just vomit or worse, it happens where I drop them off cause they can't even find their front door). I've only cancelled half a dozen honestly, and I mostly do bar runs Friday and Saturday nights and I have yet to *knock on wood* have anyone get sick in the car. Drunks can be fun, but blacked out ready to puke drunk is not worth a $7 ride. Groups usually do better making sure they all have an uneventful ride, like the last poster said. Plus single drunk girl riding alone is almost asking for trouble for a male driver (talking false accusations - I have a dashcam so less concern for me, but many drivers don't have one).


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cleaning fees should be subject to Surge rates! LMAO


----------



## rnglonmicro (Jul 25, 2017)

For the money you make is not worth the risk. Most of the time that's what you get after midnight and specially at weekends. Drunks are unpredictable. Meditate on that and make the desicion.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

I LOVE Drunks and love when they puke! ChaChing$$ recently put neoprene seat covers on all seats to make clean up easier. Big ass heavy duty floor mats, I'm good to go.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Driving past them (LMAO)


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

I tried to get a reading on them, I cancelled on a guy who could not walk straight with a bottle of vodka in his hand. He tried to get in and I was like, lol no spank you. You're going to have to find another driver. 

Also I would not take people who are borderline unconscious who are placed in the car by other people and just left by themselves. I'm not a babysitter. find someone else. 

I've had close calls but have managed to stop and pull off the road so people can puke. Never had one do it in my car. luckily.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Would you let me puke in your car if I paid you $200? If you say "yes", you must be driving a really ratty car!


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Ah yes... there is nothing quite like pulling up to one of the local college bars and seeing four college girls standing around one girl who is curled up in the fetal position on the ground.
> 
> The most sober one of the group - usually the one who ordered the ride - comes over to the car and says, "Lindsey will be fine, she's already gotten sick. She just had a little too much to drink."
> 
> ...


Well done, sir.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

I simply don't. I make plenty of profit during the day. Sunday through Thursday, home by 9 pm.


----------



## babyishcare (Jul 26, 2017)

You say to yourself, “I’ll quickly drop the customer and come back before the rush hour.”

You cleverly meander through a swam of taxis and you are arrive at the club to pick your cherished customer only to find they are in a messy state.At this stage, you are wondering whether you’ll handle this. But remember, at this point in time, there is no turning back. 
The destination and everyone exits except the brother in the middle. He is not responding to any form of humanly senses; he is obviously unconscious.


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

babyishcare said:


> You say to yourself, "I'll quickly drop the customer and come back before the rush hour."
> 
> You cleverly meander through a swam of taxis and you are arrive at the club to pick your cherished customer only to find they are in a messy state.At this stage, you are wondering whether you'll handle this. But remember, at this point in time, there is no turning back.
> The destination and everyone exits except the brother in the middle. He is not responding to any form of humanly senses; he is obviously unconscious.


He wakes up the next morning in a bathtub full of ice..


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

DirkDeadeye said:


> He wakes up the next morning in a bathtub full of ice..


Organ harvesting. In immunology, organ procurement is a surgical procedure that removes organs or tissues for reuse, such as in organ transplantation. It is mired in ethical debate and heavily regulated, but has largely become an accepted medical practice.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Well my approach is quite different. I don't chase the last call drunk crowd. Instead I head to suburban area where there are no bars no drunk nor any drivers. Drive time to the pickup might be a little farther but it will keep you continuously busy. And of course you don't have to worry about drunks.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Well, no sh*t! Lindsey has just found out that you can't eat a chicken Caesar salad and a piece of toast for dinner, then go to Hawaiian Luau night and drink eight Mai-Tai's without it kicking your ass!
> 
> (because I'd rather give the ol' heave-ho to a $2 trash can than clean puke off the leather upholstery), a
> 
> ...


Twas a long post but I edited to my favorite parts. This actually made me laugh, love the method.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

Scotch guard...no bag, as drunk as possible please.... Big money!

Give me that barf bonus!



SuzeCB said:


> Cleaning fees should be subject to Surge rates! LMAO


Purge rates!


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

You guys are crazy.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Probably half of Uber rider are drunks. You should drive for MTA.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

prop said:


> Depends on the people. I watch them walk up to the car very carefully. If they're drunk, but coherent, I give them the ride no problem. If they start making noises I don't like or I feel like there's risk I have bags handy. If they can't stand up or walk or talk or otherwise seem waaaaayyyyy too intoxicated like they might get sick any second or if theya say they already have then I'll cancel. I'm a little more tolerant when its a group and there's other people to take care of the drunkest one, but if its solo its a no-go (not to mention the liability and responsibility for if something happens to them in my car, like they pass out or have a medical issue besides just vomit or worse, it happens where I drop them off cause they can't even find their front door). I've only cancelled half a dozen honestly, and I mostly do bar runs Friday and Saturday nights and I have yet to *knock on wood* have anyone get sick in the car. Drunks can be fun, but blacked out ready to puke drunk is not worth a $7 ride. Groups usually do better making sure they all have an uneventful ride, like the last poster said. Plus single drunk girl riding alone is almost asking for trouble for a male driver (talking false accusations - I have a dashcam so less concern for me, but many drivers don't have one).


One time I got a ping around Tremont street, two adults tell me this girl need's a ride home. It was like a 30 minute ride to the burbs. She was probably 21-22 she was a emotional mess., I'm pretty sure she got ditched by the people she was with. The women in the relationship comes over and says she took a picture of my car to make sure she gets home safe... and than begins to ask for my registration... to take a picture and I was like no...... you have the license plate that is enough. It was weird as hell but I understand she wanted this young girl home without any trouble (she was beautiful), luckily I was the right man. The whole ride home she was talking on the phone with the boyfriend I assume, at one point I verified I was driving her to her home on the phone because she was drunk so I assume her boyfriend wanted to make sure, which was nice of him. She didn't look REALLY drunk either. The last 2 minutes of the ride she finally came off the phone and asked me if she knew how tall she was lol and than dropped her off. She was like laying down too in a weird position LOL. That ride made me feel uneasy but I'm glad I got her home safe when she was vulnerable to the super predators out in the world at night.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I prolly would have canx'd the ride.
With THAT much concern about her they should drive her themselves, or go with her.
I'm not a babysitter, or security man, or nurse. If there is cause for that much concern get a pro to attend. If not, leave the pictures and requests for paperwork and let me do what I do - drive.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I love the drunks. They're funny. I get mine to vomit out the door. Always make them sit on the right so they don't vomit into traffic.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Out the door is still 80.00 assuming it's on your vehicle of course.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

REDSEA said:


> Out the door is still 80.00 assuming it's on your vehicle of course.


Actually they are going as low as $40 now if it's just outside. Still, a quick $40 if you are near your house or an open car wash.


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

They usually pass out for me. If they look anywhere close to being sick I roll down the windows and put child lock on. Nicely tell them why there locked if they complain I suggest they order another Uber.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Which drunks?


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

I agree, there are many levels / personalities of "drunk".


Happy - I'll keep the party going with music of their choice. Turns into Karaoke Uber! Fun!

Green Around the Gills / Unconscious - Not getting in my car. Cancel.

Angry - If the are pissy before they get in, they're not getting in. Cancel.
I have been driving mostly nights for a year, little over 1000 rides. I've only kicked out one guy whose eyes kept rolling in back of his head, and he was drooling. His girlfriend was pissed. Kept trying to say he'd be fine.  Uh, doubt it!

I had one couple that was a little too busy in the back. 

I've had two separate rides, couples, that were all-out fighting (verbally). Yelling, crying, name calling. <<Awkward>>

I have had ZERO pukers. (Fingers Crossed!)

It depends on your mindset. These guys are out to have fun. Enjoy the party in your car for ten minutes! You can always skip bar closing, but stick around for the bartenders. They always have good stories.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I like to drive by and wave! Lolz!


----------



## Nalnip (Sep 6, 2016)

I keep garbage bags in my car. To be used as puke bags and for trash. Which have had several use them, and no spillage or anything. When I would pick up a drunk pax I always look at them. That way I can get a read if they are good or not for the trip. Then for those that get tossed in my car, and are barely awake. I have them call someone at the location I am taking them, and tell them to be outside when we get there. If they are not I would be dropping them off at the hospital. Haven't had to drop anyone off at the hospital yet.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I've had two different Pax who wouldn't wake up. I turned the light on and yelled their name. Nothing. Honked. Nothing. Slap their leg. Opened my door and slammed it a few times and yelled... I'm calling the police! Miracle! The word "police" wakes them up. Haha 



Spinn said:


> have had ZERO pukers. (Fingers Crossed!)


Wtf!!! I get 3 a month on average... Not one drop in my car


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> I drive drunk kids ALL THE TIME. You take the risk whether or not you have barf bags.


You shouldn't be driving kids especially drunk.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00839SNUE/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Statia said:


> You shouldn't be driving kids especially drunk.


It's not ideal but someone needs to get them home safely. Drunk driving statistics are down because of rideshare availability


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> It's not ideal but someone needs to get them home safely. Drunk driving statistics are down because of rideshare availability


In Florida we cannot drive anyone under the age of 18. We're talking about kids he specifically said kids. At least here in my state if you drive anyone under the age of 18 and you happen to get in some type of accident that passenger would not be covered and the driver would be deactivated for accepting a ride from a minor.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Statia said:


> In Florida we cannot drive anyone under the age of 18. We're talking about kids he specifically said kids. At least here in my state if you drive anyone under the age of 18 and you happen to get in some type of accident that passenger would not be covered and the driver would be deactivated for accepting a ride from a minor.


I think he means young adults. I call them kids up to age 30


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I just use plastic bags from the grocery store that I bag my bread in... One lady was able to keep all of her vomit in the bag and not make any mess.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00839SNUE/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

I won't do drunks, period. Mildly buzzed, sure. Staggering? Not in a thousand years.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

I do not drive late nights. It's just not worth it to me. I have had the occasional day drunk, but never a potential puke situation!


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00839SNUE/?tag=ubne0c-20


I'm not really sold on the 5" opening of those barf bags. 
The real drunks need a lot more room than that. Grocery store bags work great and are cheap so you can triple layer them. LOL


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Statia said:


> You shouldn't be driving kids especially drunk.


 Anybody under the age of 35 is a kid to me. 

Anyhoo...I deal with daytime drunks quite a bit but they are usually in groups with a designated sober person who keeps them in line.

I choose not to participate in the local bar closing surge.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Scott.Sul said:


> I'm not really sold on the 5" opening of those barf bags.
> The real drunks need a lot more room than that. Grocery store bags work great and are cheap so you can triple layer them. LOL


You must have a big mouth


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> You must have a big mouth


Lol


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I drive days and leave the drunks to my friend Jorge, who sometimes can't remember my name, much less hers.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Nalnip said:


> I keep garbage bags in my car. To be used as puke bags and for trash. Which have had several use them, and no spillage or anything. When I would pick up a drunk pax I always look at them. That way I can get a read if they are good or not for the trip. Then for those that get tossed in my car, and are barely awake. I have them call someone at the location I am taking them, and tell them to be outside when we get there. If they are not I would be dropping them off at the hospital. Haven't had to drop anyone off at the hospital yet.


Screw dropping them off at the hospital. I have an old cell phone with no service but can make 911 calls. Call and them them that you have. Passenger in your car that needs immediate medical attention as you think she may have alcohol poisoning. An ambulance will come along with police and fire rescue. Since you called on a deactivate cell phone SHE will be billed for the incident. $1600 plus emergency room cost of around $4000. In addition call Uber's critical response line to infor them. I guarantee it will the last time her and her friends pull that stunt.

And if you arrive at a pickup and the passenger you know is going to pass out... let them know what happens if they do and tell them to cancel the ride - that way you get your $5


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> If they're having a hard time walking, I would consider driving past them.
> 
> But most drunks are fine. In fact, most drunks are fun.
> Have that bag handy and don't be shy about offering it.


There's drunk, and there's drunk.

I find most drunks fun if kind of irritating. "Uber Driver! [That's what they call me]. Turn on some music! Loud! And here's $20 cash for stopping at the 7-Eleven for cigs!"

The ones that aren't fun are quiet. They sort of get in, sit quietly, then vomit a while later.

_The ones that talk are OK. _ The ones that don't are trouble. That's my analysis.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

If they get too rowdy they go in the trunk.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

babyishcare said:


> You cleverly meander through a swam of taxis and you are arrive at the club to pick your cherished customer only to find they are in a messy state.At this stage, you are wondering whether you'll handle this. But remember, at this point in time, there is no turning back.


Sure there is.

1. I always try and scope out the pax before they see me. Best if it's a block with a few people on it, but not a huge crowd.

2. I never stop/park where I'm totally boxed in. I get in the lane where I can make an easy/quick turn away, or time the next light so I can zoom on by (more so late at night in the sketchiest hours)

3. If we do connect and pax is a total trainwreck I just say, "Something came up, we''re getting you another Uber." and cancel. I don't give them a reason, I don't discuss anything or argue about their state, - I don't provide them any ammo for them to retaliate. I keep it ambiguous and move out fast.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

105398 said:


> "Something came up, we''re getting you another Uber." and cancel. I don't give them a reason,


I think I was that other UBER


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Most just fall asleep. I don't accept drunk solo females. At all. No exceptions. I also don't accept male solo drunks if they're so fuked up that friends have to carry or drag them semi conscious to the car and say "take my friend home."


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm quite happy taking any drunks home. I have over 1,000 late night rides. They're actually not that scary. Most are festive and happy for the ride. One would think they are lepers the way some of you drivers are about them. People catch ubers specifically so that they don't have to drink and drive.  Just look out that they don't puke in the car. It's not that difficult really.


----------



## Frustrated Upstater (Jun 29, 2017)

I get the mid-range drunks. The ones who have been partying all afternoon and are headed to the bars for more in the early evening, or those who are done partying by 10 pm and want a ride home. I don't do the late night bar closing runs because I'm old and tired and not willing to wait around until 2 am, even though I know that's where the serious money is.

Among the mid-range drunks there are two categories : (a) happy and friendly and (b) ball-busting. I got one party in the latter category who busted my proverbial balls about driving a 2002 Saturn. "I feel like I'm back in 1980!" Uh, dude, Saturns hadn't been invented in 1980. Whatever. They tipped large.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Frustrated Upstater said:


> I get the mid-range drunks. The ones who have been partying all afternoon and are headed to the bars for more in the early evening, or those who are done partying by 10 pm and want a ride home. I don't do the late night bar closing runs because I'm old and tired and not willing to wait around until 2 am, even though I know that's where the serious money is.
> 
> Among the mid-range drunks there are two categories : (a) happy and friendly and (b) ball-busting. I got one party in the latter category who busted my proverbial balls about driving a 2002 Saturn. "I feel like I'm back in 1980!" Uh, dude, Saturns hadn't been invented in 1980. Whatever. They tipped large.


Drunks are not that different from mentally challenged people. Treat them as if they have social skills deficits. 
Me: funny you say that! I just shaved my 80s porn stache off yesterday! Haha. Wait a second... Let me play 'come on Eileen'.. No seriously!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

REDSEA said:


> I LOVE Drunks and love when they puke! ChaChing$$ recently put neoprene seat covers on all seats to make clean up easier. Big ass heavy duty floor mats, I'm good to go.


Where did you get the neoprene seat covers?


----------



## retrogirl17 (Aug 8, 2017)

anyone still getting the 150 cleaning fee??? i feel like ive used it so much theyve downgraded me to 80 now.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Where did you get the neoprene seat covers?


https://www.carid.com/


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

I think it's fun when they are drunk, I enjoy the energy, it's like a short party or if they not fun then we can blast music which I like even more


----------



## Joseph Solomon (Jul 7, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your feedback.

I found it interesting that over 48% of people who participated in the survey would rather take the risk of having to clean up vomit/receive negative feedback due to the cleaning fee after a drunken pax has an incident. Considering the cost of clean up, I still would either suggest making the 1 time investment for some Carebag Vomit Bags to hang on the back of your seat. Alternatively you can just avoid intoxicated passengers entirely!

Below is an idea I saw posted on a different site which I found to be pretty helpful:










Where I live, advertising the cleaning fee kind of rubs customers the wrong way and may hinder your 5 star rating conversion however the idea of hanging the vomit bags on the back seat was pretty neat. Seems useful if you drive in an area where there are often pickups near bars/popular nightlife area.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Joseph Solomon said:


> Thank you everyone for your feedback. I found it interesting that over 48% of people who participated in the survey would rather take the risk of having to clean up vomit after a drunken pax gets into the vehicle. Considering the cost of clean up, I still would either suggest make the 1 time investment for some Carebag Vomit Bags to hang on the back of your seat. Alternatively you can just avoid intoxicated passengers entirely!
> 
> Below is an idea I saw posted on a different site which I found to be pretty helpful:
> 
> ...


Here's an idea, or in my case, an unattainable dream, that would be ideal. 
- PAX vomits in vehicle.
- Driver orders PAX at gunpoint to
clean up the mess, properly!
- Driver also collects $200 cleaning fee.
- Driver goes home and sleeps like a baby.


----------



## Joseph Solomon (Jul 7, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Here's an idea, or in my case, an unattainable dream, that would be ideal.
> - PAX vomits in vehicle.
> - Driver orders PAX at gunpoint to
> clean up the mess, properly!
> ...


Unfortunately my state doesn't allow for open carry for the most part. One can dream though!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Here's an idea, or in my case, an unattainable dream, that would be ideal.
> - PAX vomits in vehicle.
> - Driver orders PAX at gunpoint to
> clean up the mess, properly!
> ...


No gun but been there, done that. I quickly snap pics, then get them to clean up if possible and guess what, I still put in for the fee. I'm still going to have to do some but let them get as much out as possible!


----------



## tileguy (Mar 15, 2015)

The best way to deal with them is don't work late nights. If choose to then deal with what goes along with it. I work until midnight on Friday and Saturday then get the hell outta town.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

tileguy said:


> The best way to deal with them is don't work late nights. If choose to then deal with what goes along with it. I work until midnight on Friday and Saturday then get the hell outta town.


I agree. However, just the other day I get a ping from a bar at 3:00pm. Guess what? Dude I'm picking up is drunk as a pickle and was slightly obnoxious. *sigh*!!!


----------



## tileguy (Mar 15, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> I agree. However, just the other day I get a ping from a bar at 3:00pm. Guess what? Dude I'm picking up is drunk as a pickle and was slightly obnoxious. *sigh*!!!


It happens sometimes it doesn't seem as bas when there drunk in the day light


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

If you work nights, you haul drunks. Most of my disturbing rides have been with people who were high or mentally unstable rather than drunk so I'm looking out for that rather than just being drunk.

Just watch out for anyone who is going to foul your car or who has trouble walking or communicating. I'd rather have two drunks than one because they probably won't both pass out and the conscious one can deal with the unconscious one. If you have one passed out drunk as your only passenger you're going to be spending some time waiting for an ambulance to get him out of there and then reporting to Uber what just happened for your own protection.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

1 box latex gloves
1 bottle Resolve pet mess carpet cleaner
1 roll paper towels
1 tube Clorox wipes
1 bathroom trash can 
1 roll of Kirkland brand tall kitchen bags
1 set of all weather mats
$2.00 quarters and do it your self car wash

Trash can with trash liner works great. Hand them trash can and make them sit up front. Do not let them lay the seat back!!! Put on latex gloves. Normally this works great and no mess, gloves are for helping them hold can if need be. Gloves great for pulling out trash liner and tying in knot and giving pax a parting gift. 

If you misread situation then the quicker you can clean it the better. Take atleast 4 pictures of mess use flash so uber can see full affect of mess, file a report. Use gloves to carefully pull out mat and place in trash liner, be careful not to spill in car. Treat infected are with resolve and paper towels, be generous with resolve. Tie trash liner with mat in a knot and place in trunk. Head to car wash spray off mat and re apply the resolve and paper towels a few times. Turn Lyft app on and start taking rides until uber deposits your $150.00. Tell pax not to sit on that side because someone spilled a beer and it's still wet with cleaning supplies.


----------



## CanadianUberMan (Jul 23, 2017)

I drove Uber for a year and two months, not once had someone throw up in my car. Then again, usually, when something happens for the first time with Uber, it happens again, and again, and again the same night; like someone leaving their phone in my car. So it can happen obviously. I usually just drive smooth and let them know I can stop at any point if they need me to, to get air.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

retrogirl17 said:


> anyone still getting the 150 cleaning fee??? i feel like ive used it so much theyve downgraded me to 80 now.


Just got hit this weekend with a puker. Got $150. I've only had one barf in 1,300 rides (a few close calls, but I carry a trashcan/bucket and that's been used a couple times).


----------



## UberEricLong (Oct 28, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Where did you get the neoprene seat covers?


This brand is pricey but they are by far the best quality! https://www.wetokole.com/


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

How do I deal? It depends. If she's good looking and flirty I'm going to try and crush (consensual sex). 

If she's not good looking, I will either bypass her and cancel the ride, or I'll attempt to take her home as quickly as possible to get back to the good looking chicks.


----------

